
Why Bad Software Wins - chuckgreenman
http://chuckgreenman.posthaven.com/why-bad-software-wins#more
======
Nomentatus
Light gray text in a narrow non-serif font that's all but unreadable certainly
won on that site. This is especially vicious because it make irlen
compensation all but impossible. Murphy's law almost entirely fulfilled.

~~~
chuckgreenman
They are the default settings for Posthaven, I see what you're saying though,
i'll look for an option to make it darker.

